

Overriding ActiveModel::missing_method to turn Facebook into a pseudo model - Blocks8
http://dumbhipster.com/2011/10/28/overriding-activemodelmissing_method-to-turn-facebook-into-a-local-model

======
pspeter3
That's a really cool idea and a great way to easily implement a ruby version
of an API client. Thanks for the tip!

